# wireshark

## dursino

Salve ragazzi ho un problema nell'utilizzo del software sopra citato.

Inanzitutto tengo a precisare che la discussione è lecita circa la legalità poichè il software è direttamente utilizzato in esercitazioni

in un esame universitario ,quindi nessuno sniffing a sfondi illegali.

Per maggiori info http://www2.ing.unipi.it//~a008149/corsi/reti/materiale.html

Appena emerso il software entrava corretamente in modalità promiscua (o meglio la scheda) e riuscivo a catturare tutti i pacchetti presenti

nella mia LAN.

Adesso però non riesco a catturare tutti i pacchetti,solo i miei,nonostante nelle opzioni sia settata la modalità promiscua.

All'ingresso il programma mi dà questo errore,lanciandolo da shell:

[Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/lib/wireshark/python/1.4.2/wspy_dissectors'

Potrebbe essere questo il motivo?

E' buffo però visto che non ho fatto nulla. 

Grazie per eventuali risposte   :Wink: 

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Appena emerso il software entrava corretamente in modalità promiscua (o meglio la scheda) e riuscivo a catturare tutti i pacchetti presenti 
> 
> nella mia LAN. 
> ...

 

Se sei in una lan, questa sara sicuramente realizzata mediante switch quindi non ti arriveranno i pacchetti degli altri e quindi non puoi utilizzare un normale tool di analisi del traffico!  ( soluzione ettercap   :Wink:  :Smile:   :Wink:   :Wink:  ) 

Se sei in un wan quindi all'interno di un mezzo estrinsecamente  broadcast, per vedere i pacchetti degli altri devi mettere la scheda wifi in modalità monitor,e poi lanciare wireshark con i diritti di root! Per fare questa operazione ti consiglio di usare airmon-ng che cre un interfaccia virtuale in modalita monitor...  :Wink: 

----------

## dursino

Sono in una wireless lan , da cui ogni pacchetto è potenzialmente catturabile.

Ma una volta connessi all'access point non è sufficiente avere la scheda di rete in modalità promiscua,per catturare i pacchetti altrui?

Mentre la modalità monitor fa in modo di prendere tutti i pacchetti senza nessuna associazione all'ap?

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> Ma una volta connessi all'access point non è sufficiente avere la scheda di rete in modalità promiscua,per catturare i pacchetti altrui?

 

Si in teoria, se guardi l'impostazioni di wireshark noti che lui fa già le catture in modalità promiscua come dici tu...

Hai provato con :

```
sudo ifconfig wlan0 promisc
```

A me non funziona neanche cosi, vedi un po tu.. 

Comunque se fai con airmon-ng e usi la modalità monitor sei tranquillo che vedi tutta la tua rete ( le altre, ma tanto sono crittografate ) , ma metti dei filtri a wireshark e vedi solo quello che ti interessa!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## dursino

emerge airmon-ng  ?

Necessità di flags particolari?

Comunque sinceramente non capisco perchè wireshark fa cosi visto chè prima invece faceva il bravo,boh..

----------

## dursino

Ho emerso tutto aircrack-ng

----------

## dursino

Ma io non capisco perchè anche se creo l'interfaccia virtuale e provo a catturare i pacchetti magari appaiono pure,ma tutti come 'beacon' senza capo ne coda ad occhio!

Invece tempo fa vedevo la risoluzione degli Ip , il source e il destinatario in maniera corretta!

----------

